# Rikaline 6010 GPS setup

## xaos5

I have no clue on how to setup this gps receiver for linux and need some help. the gpsd website says it works with it and I'm trying to use gpsdrive since its the only ebuild I could find with emerge that is gps.

```

bash-2.05b# dmesg | grep usb

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

input: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [Mitsumi Electric Mitsumi USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.0-2

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Generic

usbcore: registered new driver usbserial_generic

usbcore: registered new driver usbserial

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core v2.0

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Garmin GPS usb/tty

usbcore: registered new driver garmin_gps

drivers/usb/serial/garmin_gps.c: garmin gps driver v0.23

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 1-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-2: usbfs: process 15126 (lsusb) did not claim interface 0 before use

usb 1-1: usbfs: process 15126 (lsusb) did not claim interface 0 before use

```

```

bash-2.05b# lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. Optical Mouse

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 03ee:5601 Mitsumi

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

this is the stuff I have enabled that I seen in the kernel config

```
USB Serial Converter support  --->

 <*> USB Serial Converter support                                      

     [*]   USB Generic Serial Driver

       <*>   USB Garmin GPS driver
```

garmin GPS was the only thing I seen that mentioned gps so I enabled it

```
--- USB Host Controller Drivers                                                            

<*> EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support                                                                                                                                       

<*> OHCI HCD support                                                                       

<*> UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support  
```

this is the only information I know how to grab and no clue how to set it up.

edit: gpsdrive has an option to start/stop gpsd do I need to install gpsd first or is it already in there, after that what settings do I need to make it communicate and work with my gps?

----------

## xaos5

bump

----------

## xaos5

bump again... nobody knows how to setup this device?

----------

## xaos5

anybody out there????

----------

## macawgumbo

I can't other advice, but I am interested in knowing what this device is used for and why you need it on linux?  I am not familar with much GPS stuff especially PC (Linux) based.

----------

## xaos5

I plan on putting a computer in my car and possibly future labtops, I have a gps unit for a computer and would love to have linux running in it then windows. Looks like no one does that though...

----------

## wishkah

Im interested in that too, but I fear theres no good GNU/Linux map software out there...  :Sad: 

----------

## sandcrawler

Whether or not you're using devfs or udev there will be a device created in /dev.  For udev it will create something like /dev/tts/USB0.  I think devfs puts it somewhere like /dev/usb/tts/0

You should be able to change to root and "tail -f /var/log/messages" then plug and unplug the pl2303 to see what device is being created.  In the case of hotplug-20040923 running with udev it will automatically try to connect to GPSD as for some reason the script by Eric Raymond in /etc/hotplug/usb called gpsd autoassumes that if you are hooking up this particular prolific chipset that you ARE trying to run a gps on it and not some other serial device.  Anywho, when I had this running a year ago (in Iraq, fwiw) I was able to download maps while I had an internet connection and the travel around with the laptop perfectly.  It wasn't fun for long cause I never got off post enough to make use of this handy feature.

Anyhow, I am also thinking about a carputer and want to be able to integrate GPS with "semilive" maps and wardriving capabilities.   After all, most MickyD's have free wireless now and most towns here in the states have MickyD's.  Soooooo...  It would be nice to be able to drive around and as you hit hotspots, download maps of the area.  Not to mention all the geek points for something like that.  :Wink: 

Anyhow, something in the new udev has me stuck and I'm going to try something now I read in this other thread to see if this fixes it....

So far I've removed the udev rule I had to create a symlink to ttyUSB0 and udev defaulted my pl2303 back to /dev/tts/USB0

going by the advice in this thread I added the included rule to my "/etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-337274-highlight-pl2303.html

Unfortunately the hotplug is still looking for /dev/ttyUSB0 instead of /dev/tts/USB0... so.. kinda worked around it like this (using multiple konsoles..)

1 ) connected the PL2303, turned on the GPS and enabled NMEA output with all options turned on..

2 ) CATed /dev/tts/USB0 and watched as data was spit out to the usb serial device.

3 ) started gpsdrive and entered the correct path to the usb serial converter (/dev/tts/USB0)

4 ) clicked start GPSD, noticed in my /var/log/messages that gpsd could get the socket

5 ) (in one of the konsoles as root) killall gpsd  (followed by)

6 ) rm /var/run/gpsd.sock

7 ) back in gpsdrive I did "start GPSD" again

8 ) enjoyed as gpsdrive immediately began receiving data and diplayed the correct information.

9 ) for giggles I added SYMLINK="ttyUSB0" to the udev rule fom the link above and I can acces the gps from either /dev/tts/USB0 or /dev/ttyUSB0

10) for even more giggles I also jumped out of gpsdrive and started kismet.  kismet immeiately connected to it's spawned gpsd and reported the lat/long of my wireless AP.

What's happening here:

hotplug is trying to preempt gpsdrive by starting it's own instance of gpsd.  For some reason gpsd is dying through this script with "error 21, broken pipe" and leaving the socket tied up.  killing hotplug's broken process and removing the dead sock file clears the way for gpsdrive to start up...   

Having to repeat that EVERY time would get stupid... so, not finding the quick way to disable the gpsd agent I simply did

mv /etc/hotplug/gpsd* /root

and unplugged/plugged the pl2303 while watching /var/log/messages.  hotplug no longer tries to spawn it's own gpsd and I can use gpsdrive as I desire...

FWIW I'm using a Lowrance Eagle GPS with a MicroInnovations (pl2303) usb-serial converter.  I plan on someday putting this in a 2005 Hyundai Tucson.  I'm looking at  THIS  touchscreen LCD as it seems like a great bargain.  My biggest holdups right now are deciding how much to spend, what kind of processing power to put behind all of this (ITX or well concealed desktop), and how eager I am to start cutting up my new suv.

Well, all that's kinda ugly but I hope I helped someone to get their gps going here...  As far as "good" linux gps software, gpsdrive is pretty nice. outside of the portage tree you have  ROADMAP,  Elgaard Positioning System,  and several others on  FRESHMEAT.NET. .  I've not tested all of them but I'm sure I will at some point.

If anyone wants to collaborate on the carputer stuff or just ask for a little help on the usb gps stuff feel free to  IM me a message here on the forums.

Take Care and good luck....

----------

## capitanjackal

I can only make work gpsdrive as root.

If I start gpsdrive as normale user I get:

Jul 22 11:07:28 [gpsd] serial open: : Permission denied_Exit now..._

any idea ?

----------

